# [OFF] 'captive' dans portage : NTFS full r/w !!

## Trevoke

```
$ eix captive

* sys-fs/captive

     Available versions:  1.1.5-r2 1.1.6

     Installed:           none

     Homepage:            http://www.jankratochvil.net/project/captive/

     Description:         Captive uses binary Windows drivers for full NTFS r/w access.

```

Cha ch'est bon cha meuchieu.

Bon, c'est pas aussi top que le support dans le kernel, mais c'est quand meme sympa  :Smile: 

----------

## spider312

C'est nouveau ? il me semblait que ça y était depuis un sacré moment nan ?

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> Bon, c'est pas aussi top que le support dans le kernel, mais c'est quand meme sympa 

 

Tu entends quoi par là, hormis qu'il faut les DLL windows, ça a quoi de moins bien ?

----------

## Trevoke

Bah je l'avais jamais vu avant  :Smile: 

*scratches head*

Au Quai (OK), je suis encore endormi! Je voulais dire : "Le support dans le kernel est pas aussi bien, mais au moins il est OSS, enfin, tant pis, avec ca au moins on ne risque pas de corrompre la partition".

Look over there, a three-headed monkey!

----------

## UB|K

 *spider312 wrote:*   

> Tu entends quoi par là, hormis qu'il faut les DLL windows, ça a quoi de moins bien ?

 

bah, il me semble que c'est mieux en termes de fonctionnalités car le driver du noyau est limité (enfin était, je sais pas où ça en est maintenant), par contre ça utilise effectivement des binaires windows et je sais pas si le reste du code est libre... en plus ça rame comme c'est pas permi (ramait, encore un fois: ça fais longtemps que j'ai pas tester).

J'ai arrêté les frais avec le ntfs: les rares échanges linux/win sont fait sur une partoche FAT32 (car les fichiers de plus de 2GO ne sont pas courrants) ou directement via un soft windows qui peut lire ext2/3 et je m'en porte pas plus mal!

edit: en fait, le code est bien sous GPL-2, j'ai daubé gratuitement là...

edit2: et ça compile pas sous amd64 donc je reste avec ma partoche FAT.

----------

## spider312

 *UB|K wrote:*   

> le driver du noyau est limité

 c'est bien ce que je voulais dire, à part sur le point de vue idéologique, je vois pas en quoi le driver du kernel est mieux que captive

----------

## Trevoke

Le module du kernel est moins bien pour le niveau support. Apres, la vitesse, bah, je sais pas.  :Smile: 

----------

## _droop_

Bonjour,

Dans le 2.6.15, il y a le support de l'écriture pour ntfs, à tester...

----------

## El_Goretto

 *_droop_ wrote:*   

> Bonjour,
> 
> Dans le 2.6.15, il y a le support de l'écriture pour ntfs, à tester...

 

Tu veux dire le support complet de l'écriture, comme ce que captive fait?

edit:

houhouuuuu, j'ai grillé Trevoke, vite, je note çà sur un callepin avec la date et l'heure, c'est pas tous les jours que ça arrive  :Wink: 

----------

## Trevoke

Attend.. "vraie" ecriture?

----------

## UB|K

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> Attend.. "vraie" ecriture?

 

et ouaip, ça envoie du lourd!

pour plus d'infos lire la mailing list du noyau

c'est donc pas un support complet mais une bonne avancée, il reste encore des problèmes assez lourds comme, je cite:

```
Still not supported features are creation/deletion of files/directories
```

donc pour la '"vraie" ecriture', il faudra encore attendre un peu

----------

## Trevoke

Donc on est encore bloques la ou on etait avant : on peut ecraser un fichier qui a le meme nom et la meme taille, mais pas en creer... ?

----------

## zdra

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> Donc on est encore bloques la ou on etait avant : on peut ecraser un fichier qui a le meme nom et la meme taille, mais pas en creer... ?

 

Non non ! un fichier qui existe tu peux maintenant le modifier comme bon te semble, y compris l'alonger... Bon j'ai un 2.6.15 qui tourne depuis qq temps déjà (ubuntu dapper) mais j'ai pas de windows ché moi pour tester, donc je sais pas vous dire ce que ça donne...

----------

## UB|K

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> Donc on est encore bloques la ou on etait avant : on peut ecraser un fichier qui a le meme nom et la meme taille, mais pas en creer... ?

 

nan, visiblement la limite en taille du fichier ça a changé:

```
- write(2) to write to the file, including beyond the end of the

existing file(...]
```

où alors je me trompe lourdement dans ma traduction (c'est pas exclu   :Sad:  ).

edit: grillé mais pas de faute de traduction

----------

## Trevoke

Ah, sympa.

----------

## Saigneur

Comment se fesse que ce soit si difficile de reverse-engineerer un système de fichiers ?

C'est si loin de la FAT ?

----------

## spider312

 *Saigneur wrote:*   

> Comment se fesse que ce soit si difficile de reverse-engineerer un système de fichiers ?
> 
> C'est si loin de la FAT ?

 Y'a quand même des tas de trucs en plus de la FAT : droits, indexation, compression, etc.

----------

## zdra

 *Saigneur wrote:*   

> Comment se fesse que ce soit si difficile de reverse-engineerer un système de fichiers ?
> 
> C'est si loin de la FAT ?

 

Tu peux le faire si tu veux  :Wink:  Moi je me pose la question dans l'autre sens: Comment ils font pour reverser des drivers ?!?   :Shocked:  ça doit etre la folie furieuse !

----------

## blasserre

 *zdra wrote:*   

>  *Saigneur wrote:*   Comment se fesse que ce soit si difficile de reverse-engineerer un système de fichiers ?
> 
> C'est si loin de la FAT ? 
> 
> Tu peux le faire si tu veux  Moi je me pose la question dans l'autre sens: Comment ils font pour reverser des drivers ?!?   ça doit etre la folie furieuse !

 

c'est clair que vu de mon canapé, ça n'a pas l'air bien complexe, 

- un dump de la partoche

- une modif de fichier

- un autre dump

- et un diff pour voir ce que ça fait

pour les drivers par contre   :Confused: 

----------

## netfab

 *zdra wrote:*   

>  *Saigneur wrote:*   Comment se fesse que ce soit si difficile de reverse-engineerer un système de fichiers ?
> 
> C'est si loin de la FAT ? 
> 
> Tu peux le faire si tu veux  Moi je me pose la question dans l'autre sens: Comment ils font pour reverser des drivers ?!?   ça doit etre la folie furieuse !

 

Pour la lecture NTFS sous linux, quand on voit comment le driver a été conçu, çà ne donne pas envie de s'attaquer à la partie écriture  :Shocked: 

----------

## NoZ

Bah, une fois que tout a été identifié et répertorié, l'écriture doit ressembler au

développement d'un fs normal... La seule différence, c'est qu'il n'a pas été

conçu, mais analysé  :Smile: 

----------

## netfab

Oui. Donc c'est juste une question de motivation et de temps.

Le linuxien convaincu sait très bien que pour l'échange de fichiers, une partition FAT suffit.

Alors, je comprends qu'aucun développeur ne soit pressé pour s'y mettre. çà arrivera le jour où le FAT ne sera plus reconnu dans windows.  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Saigneur

Ce ne serait pas plus simple de fournir à Windows les moyens de lire une partition EXT3 / ReiserFS / JFS ? Bon bien sur, c'est inquiétant de savoir que windows pourrait modifier autre chose que la partition d'échange, mais après c'est une question de responsabilité de l'utilisateur  :Smile: 

J'avais à une époque cherché à lire du ReiserFS, ça fonctionnait que par ligne de commandes, c'était pas du tout intégré à l'explorateur de fichiers, donc assez pénible.

----------

## UB|K

 *Saigneur wrote:*   

> Ce ne serait pas plus simple de fournir à Windows les moyens de lire une partition EXT3 / ReiserFS / JFS ?

 

Si c'est sûr sauf que je vois mal quelqu'un d'extérieur à microsoft faire ça car pour intégrer proprement ces drivers à windows il faudrait les sources du reste. Il est aussi certain que les devs de microsoft ont dans leurs mains tout les moyens nécessaires pour pondre des drivers ext3/reiserfs car c'est libre (  :Shocked:  scoop inside) documenté et tout, mais c'est juste pas la politique de la maison: windows se suffit à lui même et le reste n'éxiste même pas!

En plus, écrire un driver pour ces FS implique qu'il faudrait ouvrir le code si ce dernier contient des bouts de code issus du libre et ça il en est encore moins question (en même temps, je sais pas si microsoft s'embarasserait avec le respect de la GPL donc bon...).

 *Saigneur wrote:*   

> J'avais à une époque cherché à lire du ReiserFS, ça fonctionnait que par ligne de commandes

 

Ça doit être RFStoll nan? Si c'est ça, il y a une frontend graphiqe qui s'appelle Yareg ou un truc dans le genre.

edit: c'est bien YAReG, ça ressemble à un explorer et c'est en .NET

----------

## cuicui

Pour revenir à Captive: si on utilise ça, on a plus besoin du support NTFS dans le noyau?

----------

## nevro

moi ça fait deja quelque mois que je l'utilise,c'etait deja dans le portage,je confirme(a moins que ce soit  en non stable,ma memoire me fait defaut là).Mais il y a quelques probleme,notament dans l'effacement des fichiers,pour les gros fichiers,moi ça marche 1/4 fois

D'apres ce que j'ai lu et mes souvenirs,les partitions ntfs envoie les donnés a divers endroit du disk dur,contrairement  à linux qui les regroupe.

Donc il se pose des problemes lors de l'effacement des donnés,(qui a dit que NTFS était de la "merde"?)

l'acces par captive est plus long je trouve,et a souvent planté chez fois(j'ai du plusieurs fois reemerger fuse qui crashé),bref j'ai finallement opté pour le reformatage en FAT32,quoique,a ma grande surprise,le FAT32 ne cree pas de partition de plus de 200GO,donc je me suis fait avoir avec mon HDD 300 go   :Confused: 

conclusion,captive est une bonne alternative a mon gout,mais ne permet pas de se rejouir outre mesure vu son instabilité

----------

## Saigneur

Chez moi, captive a planté lors de la détection de l'existant.

----------

## takhisis_astrafall

j'avais déjà essayé ça il y a plus d'un ans (et c'était dans le portage   :Razz:  ) mais c'est pas top.. et je sais pas pourquoi, mais j'avais des merde avec les versions de dll. 

un autre truc qui a pas été cité plus haut, c'est qu'il y a differente version du ntfs...ce qui doit donc aussi poser probléme au devs   :Confused: 

----------

## yoyo

 *Saigneur wrote:*   

> Ce ne serait pas plus simple de fournir à Windows les moyens de lire une partition EXT3 / ReiserFS / JFS ?

 Il existe des drivers ext2/3 pour windows. Après on peut y accéder directement depuis l'explorateur winwin.

Quand on connaît les limitations de la fat32 ...

La news linuxfr : http://linuxfr.org/~lezardbreton/19061.html

La page des drivers : http://www.fs-driver.org/index.html

Enjoy !

----------

## Saigneur

 *yoyo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> La page des drivers : http://www.fs-driver.org/index.html
> 
> Enjoy !

 

License absconse, ce n'est pas du GPL :-/ (je me demande s'ils ont le droit, d'ailleurs)

Enfin bon, sous Windows, on ne va pas chipoter hein  :Smile: 

----------

## cuicui

J'ai un p'tit problème pour faire fonctionner captive:

Si je monte la partition à la main ya pas de problèmes. Au boot par contre il ne trouve pas /var/lib/captive/ntfs.sys, évidemment le fichier existe et dans mon /etc/fstab mon /var est monté avant mon montage "captive".

Des idées ?

----------

## titix

Que dit précisément ton dmesg ?

----------

## Saigneur

A noter que M$ a réussi à faire passer ses brevets sur la FAT aux USA : http://www.pcinpact.com/actu/news/25964-Confirmation-des-deux-brevets-Microsoft-sur-.htm?vc=1

 :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

